# Arborist equipment, where do I start?



## CarsonMoss (Jan 28, 2016)

So far I've read cover to cover Jeff Jepsons Tree Climbing Companion, Knots and To Fell a Tree like 4 or 5 times ea, on top of all the other forum and video research I do.

I feel very knowledgeable and confident on basic techniques used in climbing, rigging, safety and tying proper knots. I'm less familiar with equipment, other than the basics of hand saw, throw rope, carabiners etc. 

When I browse these websites I just get lost. I dont know the differences between 24 strand and 12 strand rope, different saddles. Which diameter ropes and split tails to use togethor, ascenders, descenders. I was going to pick up Donald Blairs Arborist Equipment, but I want to make sure it covers all these things before I buy it, its 85 bucks online.

So, I want to run a open climbing system w/ split tail, possibly VT. But Im not opposed to running a traditional climbing system either when need be. That being said, I'm wanting some basic essential climbing equipment that is also versatile, lanyard w/ prusik( size & diameter needed in relation to lanyard?), versatile saddle, I think you get it. I'd rather get the best of what I need right now then going back and buying somnething better over and over again.

It's relevant to note as well, I'm trying to make the tree care biz my career. I'm currently In the process of becoming a Tennessee Master Gardner and running my own small scale sustainable farm. I just overall love working with my hands and the outdoors as I get a lot of freedom and satisfaction of not having to sit in a cubicle all day and asking other people if I can go to the bathroom.


----------



## scheffa (Jan 28, 2016)

Best bet as far as harness goes is to go Tia local supplier and try a few and see what's comf for, what suits one person may not the next.
For a lanyard I use a wire core flip line with adjuster and use a short length of climbing line with prusic and micro pulley for my secondary lanyard.
I have both 12 and 24 strand ropes, honestly don't know what the difference they both work.
I climb off either a English prussic or a vt with hitch climber depending on the job.
Most of our work is removals so I climb off a set of Buckingham long steel gaffs


----------



## Black Dogg (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Carson!

My advice for anyone starting out is to get one of Wesspur's kits: http://www.wesspur.com/climbing-kits/climbing-kits-main.html .
Choose what you want, spur only, rope only or the combo. They will get you started with a reasonable investment and don't contain anything you don't need. As you get more into it you can add on the gear you like little by little. Also, when you buy the kit they give you 10% on PPE, handsaws and rope that you buy in the same order. Wesspur will also let you switch out components of the kit for something similar ( a better saddle or different rope) and add/deduct the difference in price.

I bought the combo kit and started out with a split tail/ Blake's Hitch system. That's the easiest one to begin with, IMHO. Now, two years later I've switched to a Hitch Climber/ VT system and only had to add the pulley and eye-to-eye.

I was in the same boat after reading Jepson's books and looking at all the websites. I'm glad I didn't buy a bunch of shiny gear upfront and then realize I didn't need half of it. I learned real fast that it's easier to get comfortable in the tree climbing on a simple system (Ddrt) and getting into the more complex knots and srt stuff when you have some experience. I have found that I can move up and in the tree pretty well with my current set-up. A lot of pros on this site climb on simple ddrt systems all the time (look for August Hunicke or Stihlmadd on youtube).

Last of all (but not least!!!) whatever you try DO IT LOW AND SLOW!!!!! until you're absolutely confident and only then move up a bit higher.

Climb Safe!!

Black Dogg


----------



## Nish (Jan 29, 2016)

Equipment and techniques are quickly changing. Every other other year a new device is developed that seems to make the older stuff feel awkward and inefficient. I bet a lot of the pros have a lot of gear they're now willing to sell at a discount. Maybe post an ad on Treebay of the things you want.

Are you willing to move, to NC perhaps?


----------



## treebilly (Jan 29, 2016)

Treestuff.com. Can't beat the prices or customer service. Owner is pretty cool also. I drank a lot of beer on Luke's dime after arbtrek. Plus met a lot of great climbers


----------



## timbercare366 (Jan 30, 2016)

Low and slow and get some practice in before taking on a actual job and also practice climbing without spikes for your pruning jobs. Climbing becomes second nature after you get a good feel for it and also practice with your tie in points and when using any saws make sure you have 2 tie in points


----------



## timbercare366 (Jan 30, 2016)

Great advice was given by the other members with startup equipment, i didn't start out with the most expensive harness and spurs but what I did have was enough to keep you comfortable and safe until I could invest in better gear


----------



## CarsonMoss (Feb 1, 2016)

@scheffa @Black Dogg thank yall for that info. I think Im just gonna make a trip to Indianapolis to check out treestuff's store. Thanks for the suggestion on the split tail Blake's hitch i think I'll do that, thats a good place to start .


----------



## CarsonMoss (Feb 1, 2016)

@timbercare366 thanks brother, good advice


----------



## CarsonMoss (Feb 1, 2016)

@Nish whatsup nish, I love north Carolinas blue ridge. What's going on over there?


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

Carson. I have been posting this a lot lately. It too is a great read. http://www.fs.fed.us/rm/pubs_journals/2015/rmrs_2015_berdeen_j001.pdf - 

Petzl has a great resource on their site too. They show all the proper techniques for all their gear and have a specific tree care section https://www.petzl.com/US/en/Professional/Tree-care#.VsU-iMeTXMU

My predicament going into the Arborist field is this. I Climb Ice, Rock, and boulder. Now TREES!... Lots of the gear is cross over. Carabiners, Ascenders, Rope (Well, my 11mm static is), My harnesses? Not so much. Also adding additional gear like spurs and boots vs sticky shoes. Harness I am looking at right now is the Petzl SEQUOIA or SEQUOIA SRT with the chest harness and seat.

I too use a couple of pulleys. Recently saw the ROLLCLIP - It's one slick piece of kit. the ZIGZAG too. By no means does anyone need all this gear. Start small like everyone is saying. I just like to look at whats out there so if I come across a killer deal, I can jump on it.


----------



## greengreer (Feb 20, 2016)

What's your price range? What gear have you used? Things like saddles are very personal. If you're looking to get started inexpensively just get a basic kit from one of the suppliers. Bartlett has a very comprehensive beginners kit iirc. You really should learn on a simple system like a blakes hitch and go from there. It's stupid simple and non gear intensive to get you started out right, plus it's invaluable to know how to climb with nothing more than a rope and saddle. 
If I was to start all over I would buy a nice 16 strand, make a lanyard, and get a decent saddle in the 200-250 dollar range. You will still need a helmet, handsaw, carabiners, throwline etc so budget for all that.


----------



## CarsonMoss (Feb 29, 2016)

> What's your price range? What gear have you used? Things like saddles are very personal. If you're looking to get started inexpensively just get a basic kit from one of the suppliers. Bartlett has a very comprehensive beginners kit iirc. You really should learn on a simple system like a blakes hitch and go from there. It's stupid simple and non gear intensive to get you started out right, plus it's invaluable to know how to climb with nothing more than a rope and saddle.
> If I was to start all over I would buy a nice 16 strand, make a lanyard, and get a decent saddle in the 200-250 dollar range. You will still need a helmet, handsaw, carabiners, throwline etc so budget for all that.


 Actually got some gear from treestuff. Got a weaver cougar saddle, tricked it out with a new rope bridge with some rings and a swivel triple attachment pulley. got about 10 'biners, handsaw, 1/2" blue streak & 11 mm static climbing lines and much much more. What im realizing though after a few months of climbing, its time consuming trying to climb DRT when first trying to get in the canopy. Unless you have an APTA or big sling, trying to isolate the line over a crotch by hand can take some time. You either have to start on lower branches and ascend to the the higher TIP which is a time killer and if you do manage to get the throwline in a good high TIP, as I ascend some branches will run up in between my climbing line (using Hitch climber) and the only way around them is to either cut or try to get another climb line in a crotch above. SO, I realized realistically using SRT to reach the best TIP and switching over to DRT later for work positioning is the way to go. The problem, i dont know much about SRT haha any insights on this would be appreciated ,

Thanks!


----------



## CarsonMoss (Feb 29, 2016)

@skygear Thanks dude, never seen that before, looks like some helpful readin!


----------



## Lajzer (Mar 1, 2016)

skygear said:


> Carson. I have been posting this a lot lately. It too is a great read. http://www.fs.fed.us/rm/pubs_journals/2015/rmrs_2015_berdeen_j001.pdf -
> 
> Petzl has a great resource on their site too. They show all the proper techniques for all their gear and have a specific tree care section https://www.petzl.com/US/en/Professional/Tree-care#.VsU-iMeTXMU
> 
> ...


Love the zigzag


----------



## skygear (Mar 14, 2016)

No one locally to me has them in stock.


----------



## scheffa (Mar 15, 2016)

Harness selection does depend a little on the type of work you do. 
Most of our work is removals so we all run seated harnesses as it's not uncommon for us to be up the tree all day


----------

